# do cadets have phones...?or just Training for fubar...?



## boomboom (28 Aug 2008)

My 12 yo son wants to get w the program i have left myself several mess never got a call.., showed up at the designated reg add nobody around.., caled St-john left a message..., got more # (from the internet) got a day care who did not care ......

Anyone can give me a hand looking for army cadets in the Repentigny QC area?

please....


----------



## Loachman (28 Aug 2008)

Cadets follow the school year.

That starts on 2 Sep in Ontario this year, and I don't know what date in Quebec.

Most cadet corps/squadrons should start up again on the first of whichever night they normally parade following that.

Until then, nobody is likely to be wherever they meet. Once they start up again, there would normally only be somebody there on the night that that corps/squadron parades.

As for the regional HQ, it could well be that people are still finishing up their summer camp activities or taking some leave.


----------



## Neill McKay (28 Aug 2008)

Looking at the national directory, I see only a sea cadet unit there.  Their contact information is at:

http://www.cadets.ca/directory-repertoire/local_e.asp?pr=5&urb=Repentigny

Since most units do not train in the summer it's quite possible that nobody has been in their office since May or June, but they should be starting up again in the next week or two.

I've e-mailed the CO to invite him or her to look at this thread.


----------



## boomboom (28 Aug 2008)

Thanks fyi my visit was in May... and yes you are right closest army sq is in charlemagne...

Thanks...


----------

